# Omega Labs or Hygetropin Turbovital Igf-1?



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am deciding between these 2 Igf-1 products.

Omega labs Igf-1, which is already reconsituted ( with BA) in a single 2ml vail

or Turbovital from hygetropin whih comes in 100 mcg vails(Lyophilized?)

I have heard omega is great? What would you choose between the 2?

Why am I using IGF-1?

Well, The MAIN reason is bad hamstrings. Over used and weakened. I have a chronic right hamstring problem at the tendon insertion point. It been there for about a year. My job is a sport, so obviously time off is hard to come by. Along with other methods and Igf-1 i plan to alleviate the problem of the lagging hamstrings. And with its properties all help heal the tendon problem i have.

Input much appreciated


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well if money wasn't a problem mate I'd go with the hyge that's just my opion.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Wouldnt buy nowt generic and already diluted up. Go for the Hyges.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

the Hyge turboV look clean...and mean

since they come in 100mcg vials.. BA is all one would need to reconstitute.

The Hyge Turbovital and Gropep are the top R3 chain IGF products on the market


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I have some of the hyge Turbovital. Havent looked into dosing yet, are people getting 2 days worth out of a vile?


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

I thought you should only reconstitute IGF with AA, dilute the reconstituted IGF/AA with BAC water prior to jabbing ?!?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Hyge everytime


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

I am still leaning to OMEGA because of shipping. Imagine this, I have to travel to the UK. and pick it up from a buddy, and travel back home.

Since Omega and my buddy are in the UK. It would be better. However, I do think turbovital is a better product. Its just a hassle I tell you


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

OMEGA is out of stock.. Turbovitals are all knock offs...


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

omega............ out of stock................


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

i used to use omega, then tried muscle research when omega had website issues etc...Muscle research always sent stuff to uk fine... even to my hote whilst on holiday...good service in my opinion...maybe give them a shot if you cant get the Turbovitals


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

i emailed hygene and they told me turbovital doesnt exsist they dont make it?

so who does?

i was looking at hardcore growth igf-1..also based in the UK


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hygene dont make turbovital

Lin does - its good to go same - same people that make the hyge with Hygetropin 8iu on the lid

Hygene (pinwheel design) make Igtropin


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

noel said:


> Hygene dont make turbovital
> 
> Lin does - its good to go same - same people that make the hyge with Hygetropin 8iu on the lid
> 
> Hygene (pinwheel design) make Igtropin


X2, had some good results from turbovital :thumbup1:


----------



## BOND77 (Oct 23, 2009)

Slindog said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am deciding between these 2 Igf-1 products.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what happened to omegalabs uk?


----------



## BOND77 (Oct 23, 2009)

Slindog said:


> omega............ out of stock................


Hi mate,

Do you know what happened to omegalabs uk? I know that the site was closed down in march. I just wanted to know if you had any info on omega.

I have tried several times to contact jay @ omegalabs, but have had no response.

Thanks mate


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Omega is out of stock for the time being, but they are still up and running


----------



## BOND77 (Oct 23, 2009)

Do you have omegas e-mail address slindog?


----------



## Davey1978 (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry for digging this old post back - what is with Omegalabs, are they still "online"? Any live email from them?


----------



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Whats the best way to split a vial like I want to do 50mcg mon weds fri, I have some turbovital here.

Do you need to reconstitute with AA or I have heard somewhere you can reconstitute with bac water and loan into slin pins and freeze them?


----------



## Duc999 (Jun 12, 2010)

Welshmatt983 said:


> Whats the best way to split a vial like I want to do 50mcg mon weds fri, I have some turbovital here.
> 
> Do you need to reconstitute with AA or I have heard somewhere you can reconstitute with bac water and loan into slin pins and freeze them?


With the 100mcg vials I just use Bac Water its only reconstituted for a few days before its used.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

ive used sterile water with my hcg just freeze em, wont be a problem with them when you defrost to use


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Welshmatt983 said:


> Whats the best way to split a vial like I want to do 50mcg mon weds fri, I have some turbovital here.
> 
> Do you need to reconstitute with AA or I have heard somewhere you can reconstitute with bac water and loan into slin pins and freeze them?


Could always look on ebay, a few people are selling Acetic Acid on there.


----------

